# Design für 10-15 jährige



## Anna2202 (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich stehe gerade vor der schwierigen aufgabe mich in die 10-15 jährige zielgruppe hineinzuversetzen (ganz besonders in die männliche) um eine seite zu basteln. 

bei mir stapeln sich schon die zeitschriften ala bravo auf dem schreibtisch, aber so richtig will es nicht werden. denn allzu abgedreht, so mit flashbutton und qietsch bunt blink soll es auch nicht werden.

was für farben würden denn sowohl mädels als auch jungs ansprechen was für elemente dürfen auf gar keinen fall fehlen und muss es blinken

vielen dank im voraus.

Anna


----------



## ultrakollega (26. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich vor so einem Problem stehe geh ich immer auf eine Seite welche
fix fertige Web Templates zur Verfügung stellt und hole mir Ideen. Bin nun 
mal grafisch nicht so bewandert ;-)

KLICK 

Vielleicht hilfts dir ja ...

mfg


----------



## Anna2202 (26. Oktober 2004)

hey super. da werd ich bestimmt was finden.


----------



## Avariel (27. Oktober 2004)

Irgendwie seh ich da mindestens eine sehr kräftige Farbe vor mir.. Gelb, rot oder blau. Die restlichen Farben mit etwas mehr Kontrast als üblich. Große Navigationselemente..
Aber das blinken vielleicht nicht übertreiben   

Ja..mal so Spontanideen, ich hoffe es hilft


----------



## schleckerbeck (27. Oktober 2004)

Was soll es denn genau für eine Seite werden? Themen mäßig?


----------



## JojoS (28. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hab da neulich in einem Webdesign Buch gelesen, man soll zur Farbfindung mit den Graphischen Elementen der Seite anfangen, also mit Bildern. Finde die Bilder die du einbauen willst und dann die dazu passenden Farben.

Zugegeben mir fällts auch schwer immer darauf einzugehen.


----------



## Leola13 (28. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

genau wie JojoS es sagt, in einem Buch oder bei dr.Web nach Farbgestaltung und Don'ts suchen.

.... und dann genau das Gegenteil machen !    Viele bunte Farben, blinkende, laufende Anzeigen und Texte. Schau doch mal Viva(2), das schaut auch deine Zielgruppe. Ich werd fast krank davon.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## JojoS (28. Oktober 2004)

Naja ich glaube nicht das Viva2 dieses verwirrende Screendesign hat weil das irgendeinem Menschen gefällt, sondern zwecks der Interaktivität und SMSen, weil das den kleinen gefällt.
--> Bau statt einer Normalen Shoutbox einen umständlichen, teueren SMS-Ticker ein. Darauf stehen Kinder


----------

